# Favorite bait to troll for Steelhead



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What’s everyone’s favorite bait to troll for steelhead this fall in the rivers and harbors?


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What’s everyone’s favorite bait to troll for steelhead this fall in the rivers and harbors?


Little Cleo, Ko Wobbler. Flo. Orange/silver, blue/silver, florescent orange is good also.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Also caught some on rapala's. Blue/silver, green/silver


The Fishing Addict said:


> What’s everyone’s favorite bait to troll for steelhead this fall in the rivers and harbors?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Lil Cleo's and p10s . Just cause I already have Cleo's in my ice fishing bag and p10s for walleye .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flatfish


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

How do you guys troll spoons like the stingers. Do you flat line them or attach a 1 or 2 ounce snap weight. Looking at trolling rocky river this week thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Dont usually troll stingers for them but when i did i used a dipsy on a 3 setting 30 foot back usually did the trick
Any way you like to get them down 
Guys use snap weights..downriggers...
Some guys just attach a couple big split shot ahead of them...
Just dont go too deep they are usually up high 
Ive actually had my spoons rippling the surface at times ....thats very interesting when they hit that lol


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks I dont have any cleos yet but a ton of stuff for walleye and a bunch of shad wraps so think I will try those first thinking Friday shoukd he good with some rain hopefully pushing some in today and tomorrow then clearing up

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea near shore was pretty milky yesterday.
Blue smelt ,alewive, monkey puke, dolphins in blue or greens anything with orange or bright red...
And i always liked the silver or gold backed spoons better...but copper will catch fish too


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Great thanks for the advice will post how we do 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

by far, gold watermelon stinger, put one on and I promise you steelhead, usually when you want walleye..


----------

